# Fragen zum Aufrüsten des Prozessors



## mingelburns (10. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes "Problem": Ich möchte mir anstatt meines momentanen P4 1500 MHz Prozessor einen mit 2800 MHz zulegen. Ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher ob das alles hinhaut, weil ich nicht weiß, wobei ich beim Prozessor-Kauf genau achten muss. Ich habe gesehen, dass es für den P4 2800 MHz 533 und 800 MHz Front Side Bus gibt, ob die im Endeffekt bei mir funktionieren, weiß ich nicht.
Bei meinem Motherboard steht nur was von 100 MHz FSB, also 400 bei QDR.

Ich hab als Anhang mal einen Report angehängt, den ich mit AIDA angefertigt habe. Vielleicht kann mir dann jemand sagen, ob ich bei meinem Board den P4 2800 MHz FSB 800 oder FSB 533 ohne Probleme nutzen kann...

Danke für die Hilfe,
Gruß
mingelburns


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

*CPU*

hi,
mit deinem Motherboard geht es nicht


----------



## mingelburns (10. März 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!

D.h., es geht wahrscheinlich maximal mit einem Prozessor, der 400 MHz FSB hat, oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mingelburns _
> *Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> D.h., es geht wahrscheinlich maximal mit einem Prozessor, der 400 MHz FSB hat, oder? *



du schreibst  100 Mhz FSB, mehr geht nicht


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. März 2004)

laut dem Bericht hat er einen FSB von 400.

Intel Pentium 4, 1500 MHz (3.75 x 400)

Würde mich auch schwer wundern, wenn ein P4 einen FSB von 100 hat.
Aber was mich wundert, das der nur einen L2 Cache von 256 hat. Ich dachte immer P4 haben 512 und die Celerons 256.

Das Mainboard hat die Daten hier für alle die zu faul zum lesen sind. *g*
Tatsächlicher Takt       100 MHz (QDR)
Effektiver Takt                400 MHz


Ich habe mal bei Alternate geschaut, da gibts einen P4 2,4 Ghz mit 400 MHz.
Der sollte bei dir eigentlich passen.


----------

